

Javascript's declining popularity? - dbecker
http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=javascript

======
anovikov
If JS declines in popularity and so is Flash, than i wonder what increases in
popularity for client side scripting?

~~~
dbecker
Perhaps there is a decrease in the popularity of client side scripting. I'd
find that surprising, but I didn't anticipate the decrease in javascript
search volume either.

------
EGreg
Well, there's also this:

[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=node.js&cmpt=q](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=node.js&cmpt=q)

:)

~~~
chucknibbleston
or this:
[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=javascript%2C%20jquer...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=javascript%2C%20jquery&cmpt=q)

~~~
EGreg
wow, does this chart mean that as many people now care about jquery as
javascript?

